# Basic Newbie Question's..



## Mourguitars (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi All ..im doing my 1st builds but have a few questions

Can you use lets say like a 1u  does it matter if its a electro or  box film..either or ?

All my parts came in for 3 builds (been but were short on these 1u electro but sent the 1u box type

Thanks, Mike


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Aug 22, 2019)

It depends on what they do in the circuit, but the answer is probably "absolutely not."   (You may need to go on ebay and buy a handful of electros. Getting missing parts this way is very common.)

Which build are you working on?


----------



## Mourguitars (Aug 22, 2019)

Thank you for the reply, i went on Amazon and bought a assortment kit be here tomorrow .

One other hang up I'm on...

22n =.022uf ? film

4n7 = ...? .0047uf  film  maybe ?????

47n =...?  ..047uf  film  maybe..?????

i ordered 3 builds separated shipping but...they mixed everything, some here some in that bag..took me a while to part out, but the build is going quite well and very quick, very surprised at my soldering !

Anyway if anyone can answer these questions above i can finish today except the 1u electro...

Mike


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Aug 22, 2019)

Here's a conversion chart:  https://in.element14.com/uf-nf-pf-capacitor-conversion-table

and a calculator: https://www.electronics-notes.com/a...tance/capacitor-conversion-chart-uf-nf-pf.php


----------



## Mourguitars (Aug 22, 2019)

Man your the best ...printed it out and thanks again !

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars (Aug 22, 2019)

Im kinda brain dead guys....im googled out

4u7 electro is a 4.7uf ?

10R res ...they sent me 10k 1/2w  (sub ? ) and 10k 1/4 w ..will they both work ?  all others is 1/4w

Mike


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Aug 22, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> 4u7 electro is a 4.7uf ?


Yes



Mourguitars said:


> 10R res ...they sent me 10k 1/2w  (sub ? ) and 10k 1/4 w ..will they both work ?  all others is 1/4w



It's fine to sub a 1/4w with a 1/2w, etc.  This deals with the power dissipation and is really of no concern in a guitar pedal.
BUT
10R is literally 1/1000 the resistance of a 10k resistor.  The 'k' indicates a 1000x multiplier and the 'R' is shorthand for 10 ohms or 10Ω ).  You are comparing 10R = 10 Ω of resistance with 10,000 Ω of resistance.  These *cannot *be substituted.


----------



## Mourguitars (Aug 22, 2019)

T_G_G you have been the best ...thanks for the info/education  !

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars (Aug 23, 2019)

1st build done and working...Thanks for the help with my questions T_G_G !

Had a rookie mistake with the LED working but no sound, off bypass worked sound . Metered everything had power but i took a small scratch awl went between every solder joint and one little spot was touching , couldn't see it but i felt it..one of those !

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars (Aug 25, 2019)

When looking at build docs while i was ordering my good assortment of film cap's i noticed there are 2 different with's..i mostly bought the skinny ones lots of values of what they have on hand, got to get others from a different vender ill order them if they are needed . I just ran down the Cap's list instead of looking at the build sheet.

This hobbies pretty cheap on parts other than the rare hard to get stuff time you add in shipping compared to other hobbies I've had...just more man hour time. I'm happy for Google !

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars (Aug 25, 2019)

went down the list and bought them all you need parts right ! 

Mike


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Aug 25, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> When looking at build docs while i was ordering my good assortment of film cap's caps i noticed there are 2 different with's widths..i mostly bought the skinny ones lots of values of what they have on hand, got to get others from a different vender ill order them if they are needed . I just ran down the Cap's list instead of looking at the build sheet.
> 
> This hobbies pretty cheap on parts other than the rare hard to get stuff time you add in shipping compared to other hobbies I've had...just more man hour time. I'm happy for Google !
> 
> Mike



Hey Mike,

I'm not sure you need to worry much about the width of the caps, but the narrower option is probably more likely to fit.  Certain caps, such as 470nF caps come in a small and larger size.  PedalPCB usually accommodates this by creating a larger foorprint (the spot on the board where the component goes) in case you have a larger cap.

That said, there are real differences between ceramic, film and electrolytic caps.  The time to double check is when using electrolytic caps. These aren't going to fit into a film cap footprint, and are polarized (direction-dependent).  Also, all caps have a maximum voltage rating so make sure all electros are rated for 16V or higher (almost all are, just making sure).  If your pedal uses 18v, make sure they're 25V+  Ceramic and film caps are pretty much always going to be fine for guitar pedals.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Aug 25, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> 1st build done and working...Thanks for the help with my questions T_G_G !
> 
> Had a rookie mistake with the LED working but no sound, off bypass worked sound . Metered everything had power but i took a small scratch awl went between every solder joint and one little spot was touching , couldn't see it but i felt it..one of those !
> 
> Mike


You're welcome.

Aw yeah, tiny solder bridges.  Those are very easy to check for and are very often the cause of the issue.  Glad your pedal is working.


----------

